# Cait!



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Your little be cream satin had the Best Satin title at our exhibition in sweden. She is so cute :love1 !



















Thank you, Cait! I love her and the rump whites very much! and of course the blue does :love


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

Congrats! You did very well at your show.  That little girl is very nice looking.


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

what a cutee


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

She is adorable!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh, she's lovely !! Congrats


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Aw. . .that ribbon . . . I am so switching to Mini Rex rabbits so I can show something ! Congrats!


----------

